# Kitten as prey item for snake?



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Right, ws just thinking.............if a cat had kittens and some were still born, or died through runtness etc very soon after............ would it be ok to feed the dead kittens to your pet snakes?
Just a thought..............I know someone who has just had kittens and surely its better to recycle than just throw away?


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Can't see any reason why not, as long as the size is appropriate. Better than them being wasted.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

cant see a problem really, obviously wouldnt use as a staple diet, as i dont think they are widley available, and not sure on their nutrition levels, but be careful that the snake does not get addicted to them, and refuse to eat anything other than kittens, as that would be hard!! :lol2: and if you do, dont publicise it, im sure the RSPCA would have a word or 2 to say about it!! : victory:


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

haha! i love it crownan! what a superb way to vary the diet!
while u mention cats. theres one that is owned by my next door neighbour and it frequently craps in my garden...perhaps i should introduce it to a vivarium :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

It would work if the snake was big enough and of course if the snake actually took it :lol2:

Its the circle of life:whistling2:


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive got an idea for a laugh find a pet cat forum and ask them what the nutritional value of kittens is.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Rico said:


> Ive got an idea for a laugh find a pet cat forum and ask them what the nutritional value of kittens is.



LMAO Nice one: victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Can't see why not..Although I'd be wary of it refusing to eat anything else lol.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I could donate Marley... so you can experiment  

Although she's not very kitteny any more. Have just realised this morning that she is a year old next month...

Sami


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not offer a professional biological disposal method for dead cats, lots of vets get them from time to time.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

i vote we find a pet cat forum and ask :lol2::lol2:

It would be sooo lolable.....hahah....imagine the abuse we would get lolololololol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Why not what makes a fresh dead cat any different from a puppy or chick or rat???

Marina


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Why not what makes a fresh dead cat any different from a puppy or chick or rat???
> 
> Marina


you can get a constant supply of rats or mice!! :lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I would - waste not, want not!


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> i vote we find a pet cat forum and ask :lol2::lol2:
> 
> It would be sooo lolable.....hahah....imagine the abuse we would get lolololololol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
slightly off topic but my daughter posted a pic of her new corn snake eating it's dinner for the first time with us, coz she was happy and proud of it.... in the other pet area on her pet rat forum.... wasn't done to upset anyone but my goodness..... she was so angry at their holier than thou attitudes she's not been back....


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Rico said:


> Ive got an idea for a laugh find a pet cat forum and ask them what the nutritional value of kittens is.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

ROFL, LMAO,

That made me laugh alot!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

As much as it doesn't bother me to use an animal that has died of natural causes to feed another (although, I couldn't do it with my own pets... ie: when a pet rat dies, I couldn't offer it to another animal as a dinner), I think it's pretty terrible to go and ask about feeding a kitten to a snake on a pet cat forum. You want respect from people as serious pet owners who deserve just as many rights as somebody who keeps domestic animals and you say that? It kinda upset me and I am all for the circle of life stuff. Just my opinion, though... What do I know.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Didnt mean to upset you Amelthea. You wouldnt happen to know the nutritional value of kittens would you? Seriously though it was just a joke.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Rico said:


> Didnt mean to upset you Amelthea. You wouldnt happen to know the nutritional value of kittens would you? Seriously though it was just a joke.


I understand it was a joke  Just a joke in very poor taste. Like I said, I am very easy going when it comes to the facts of life. But it can be a pretty upsetting subject and the idea of going onto a forum trying to get a rise out of the people who are very passionate about a certain species to ask about that species' nutritional value is pretty nasty. And if the exotics keepers are trying to show to the world that they have the exact same rights to keep their chosen animals as those who keep domestics, that isn't helping your case at all.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

*What is done is done! *

Due To the fact we wanted to know the nurtitional value of a cat!
I took the liberty of posting a thread on a cat lovers forum!

:lol2: Sounds A Bit Wierd But Check It Out ....

*******************

So if its good nutriation maybe we start feeding cats!
Sorry for any cat lovers on this forum but it had to be done 

Cya, Aidan


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

While I am not sure that nutritionally a carnivore would be an appropriate prey item for a snake (based purely on the fact that they eat and digest entire herbivores normally, including the stomach contents - and other carnivores seem to use the stomach contents as a source of nutrition, so I assume snakes would be similar?), I am sure there's nothing that would cause harm if you were to feed a cat to a snake.

But on the other hand, I would not feed an animal that died or was runty or otherwise not healthy to a snake, as I don't know what made that animal ill, what's wrong with it (what if there's internal abscesses or something gross and infected like that we can't see from the outside?), or if it can harm my snake.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Due To the fact we wanted to know the nurtitional value of a cat!
> I took the liberty of posting a thread on a cat lovers forum!
> 
> :lol2: Sounds A Bit Wierd But Check It Out ....
> ...


I reckon mines 75% lard minimum.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> i vote we find a pet cat forum and ask :lol2::lol2:
> 
> It would be sooo lolable.....hahah....imagine the abuse we would get lolololololol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its partly down to idiotic comments like that, that reptile keeping is under threat from rspca etc


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Beaten to it :lol2: , please say you didn't mention it was for a herp!!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

The links not valid...wtf!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Reptilover said:


> Due To the fact we wanted to know the nurtitional value of a cat!
> I took the liberty of posting a thread on a cat lovers forum!


Congrats, genius.

Next, go onto a parenting forum and ask the nutritional value of babies (too fatty, by the way - and not enough calcium.)

Or pop up into the Snake forum here and start asking for everyone's favourite recipes for Burmese Python. I'm sure you'll get one or two positive responses, but the rest will be outraged... because people LOVE their pets.

Doing things like that only makes us reptile keepers look creepy and weird at BEST... and like sick animal abusers at worst. We already suffer from being a 'fringe group'.


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

Rico said:


> Ive got an idea for a laugh find a pet cat forum and ask them what the nutritional value of kittens is.


haha it would sart a forum war. send in the hatchlings while the mods sit confortbly and watch lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I think enough has been said on this thread.


----------

